

Bitcoin Auction to Find Most Valuable YouTube Video - qwickbit
https://www.mostvaluablevideo.com

======
minimaxir
This has been posted 3 times, all with suspicious voting patterns:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=mostvaluablevideo.com#!/story/fore...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=mostvaluablevideo.com#!/story/forever/0/mostvaluablevideo.com)

------
cheald
...why...exactly would I bid for a video?

This smells an awful lot like someone just trying to get people to give them
money.

